
Ask HN: Good examples of well-written developer docs? - minouye
Does anyone have good examples of well-written developer docs? Not just from a comprehensiveness&#x2F;design standpoint, but more so from a &quot;wow this is great, clear, writing&quot; perspective.
======
daly
The book "Physically Based Rendering" by Pharr and Humphrey is a literate
program (the book contains the actual source code which is extracted at build
time). The book won an Academy Award.

------
exolymph
[https://stripe.com/docs](https://stripe.com/docs)

